# Yesterday hunt



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out with two other team members yesterday for a hunt. we got to the spot five mins to shooting time. got set up and waited. we had a flock about 8 mallards coming to us. we all shot at teh same time and one BIG DRAKE mallard droped out of the air.We sat there after that bsing having a good time. Around ten a clock we had another pair come by and foulmouth droped then hen. She droped in teh frage we looked for her for a good 30 mins and lucky we found her. As we got back by the decoys we a had a flock of teal coming and hlaf of teh flock locked upa nd droped right in. I droped two birds and hit a third that some how keeped going. desert setter went for a walk and kicked a crap load of birds up. He got 1 drake mallard 1hen green wing teal and a drake cinnamon teal that going on the wall. He lost two or three other ducks. fouldmouth lost one drake mallard. we ended the day with 8 ducks. what a fun day with some good friends.Pic to come later


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds like fun....I bet boating season is about to come to an end for you guys..looked at the weather forecast, upper 20's for a high and teens for the low..and its suppose to get down to 9 degrees next weekend...crazy hard freeze...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I bet boating season is about to come to an end for you guys


foulmouth and I have put are boats away already. we walked out on this hunt. so from here on out it will be footing it.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> *Went out with two other team members yesterday for a hunt*. we got to the spot five mins to shooting time. got set up and waited. we had a flock about 8 mallards coming to us. we all shot at teh same time and one BIG DRAKE mallard droped out of the air.We sat there after that bsing having a good time. Around ten a clock we had another pair come by and foulmouth droped then hen. She droped in teh frage we looked for her for a good 30 mins and lucky we found her. As we got back by the decoys we a had a flock of teal coming and hlaf of teh flock locked upa nd droped right in. I droped two birds and hit a third that some how keeped going. desert setter went for a walk and kicked a crap load of birds up. He got 1 drake mallard 1hen green wing teal and a drake cinnamon teal that going on the wall. *He lost two or three other ducks.* fouldmouth lost one drake mallard. we ended the day with 8 ducks. what a fun day with some good friends.Pic to come later


Quick couple questions, When you guys hunt as a "team", do you get into a huddle before you shoot, do you pat each other on the azz after a good shot or do you do an endzone dance, what does your play book look like, also....how are you guys looking for this year's draft picks? Just curious :roll:

A little word to the wise, I wouldnt exactly be anxious to make it common knowledge how many birds you "lost" and "He lost two or three other ducks", either you cannot count or is it you just dont care to recover cripples? Again, just curious.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > *Went out with two other team members yesterday for a hunt*. we got to the spot five mins to shooting time. got set up and waited. we had a flock about 8 mallards coming to us. we all shot at teh same time and one BIG DRAKE mallard droped out of the air.We sat there after that bsing having a good time. Around ten a clock we had another pair come by and foulmouth droped then hen. She droped in teh frage we looked for her for a good 30 mins and lucky we found her. As we got back by the decoys we a had a flock of teal coming and hlaf of teh flock locked upa nd droped right in. I droped two birds and hit a third that some how keeped going. desert setter went for a walk and kicked a crap load of birds up. He got 1 drake mallard 1hen green wing teal and a drake cinnamon teal that going on the wall. *He lost two or three other ducks.* fouldmouth lost one drake mallard. we ended the day with 8 ducks. what a fun day with some good friends.Pic to come later
> ...


Your funny. I see what you are trying to do and im not going there with you any more. No they where dead birds going done then the frage that thicker then grass. We look hard and long for our down birds. We dont like to lose them just like every one else. This was a fun hunt no camra with us. jUst some good friends out having a good time killing birds.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sucks losing birds man... but glad you guys got a few anyway. They're sure pretty this time of year. Its **** cold though.... my hands were freezin yesterday and anything that wasn't movin water was frozen pretty tight. Glad you guys got out... I bet Desert Setter took a walk just to stay warm. Were you guys able to get out of the wind at all? It sucked where I was at.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> lost two or three other ducks.


where was that dog you trained???????
Go Team Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, it sucks to lose birds but in that 10 foot tall phrag standing in 3 feet of water it happens. My buddy and I both have what anyone would call great retrievers, yet it still happens. That's life in the duck blind. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

> A little word to the wise, I wouldnt exactly be anxious to make it common knowledge how many birds you "lost" and "He lost two or three other ducks", either you cannot count or is it you just dont care to recover cripples? Again, just curious.....


How do you know he didnt count them in his bag limit? 3 hunters (21 bird total bag limit) brought home 8 birds. Dont be so quick to comment until you have all of the facts. He had three, lost two or three (meaning sometimes your not sure who shot actually downed it).

Unfortunately, phrag eats more birds during the season than anyone cares to imagine. They say make a reasonable attempt. I would say searching for 20-30 minutes is reasonable. I myself (with dog) have searched for two hours and still come back empty handed.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > lost two or three other ducks.
> ...


I left my dog home. in 26 derg and stand in water no thanks . pluse she has had frag go throu her foot a couple times. I dont need to be forking out 300 dollars for a vet bill right now.

Riley no we could not get out of the wind. yes the birds are pretty at this time. I shot two green wing teal that where just pretty a$$ birds that I would have been on the wall.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Surf n turf said:


> Quick couple questions, When you guys hunt as a "team", do you get into a huddle before you shoot, do you pat each other on the azz after a good shot or do you do an endzone dance, what does your play book look like, also....how are you guys looking for this year's draft picks? Just curious :roll:
> 
> A little word to the wise, I wouldnt exactly be anxious to make it common knowledge how many birds you "lost" and "He lost two or three other ducks", either you cannot count or is it you just dont care to recover cripples? Again, just curious.....


WOW! 9 posts you have made on this forum and they have all been negative. I know I'm impressed, and I'm sure all of the other forum members are as well.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

All negative you say....well you read about as well as your fellow team member writes. Oh no  , I havent impressed my esteemed forum peers, what shall ever become of me....you're not serious are you???? I am willing to bet you are, next time I will try harder...deal?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Make it 10......


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is 13, and its mucho positive!!


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

> where was that dog you trained???????


Gunrunner, do you have a dog?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

for those of "us" who dont care to contribute to the forum, dont care to impress others, or receive praise, and only like to bmoan about what others say and do, and criticize others' styles, teams, etc, ya'll can leave. simple as that. if you are "so sick of seeing movies, and kill shots, and hero shots, and teams pattin each other on the Arse, than you should delete your profile and go somewhere else. simple as that.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

btw dustin, good hunt. glad you got into some birds. cant beat some nice greenwings


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> for those of "us" who dont care to contribute to the forum, dont care to impress others, or receive praise, and only like to bmoan about what others say and do, and criticize others' styles, teams, etc, ya'll can leave. simple as that. if you are "so sick of seeing movies, and kill shots, and hero shots, and teams pattin each other on the Arse, than you should delete your profile and go somewhere else. simple as that.


+1 well said there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> for those of "us" who dont care to contribute to the forum, dont care to impress others, or receive praise, and only like to bmoan about what others say and do, and criticize others' styles, teams, etc, ya'll can leave. simple as that. if you are "so sick of seeing movies, and kill shots, and hero shots, and teams pattin each other on the Arse, than you should delete your profile and go somewhere else. simple as that.


That's good advice deadicated1....I'm quite sure the team I'm on will agree...

What I don't understand is how can you waterfowler guy's argue so much with each other and then jump in to defend each other? :?

Crazy bunch of guy's !!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not happen to be one of them, but I have seen the statistics on waterfowlers and illegal drug use, and lets just say it explains of the behavior that is demonstrated on here. I seen one that along with his waterfowl stickers had a D.A.R.E. sticker, now that's crossing the line, there are kids at those WMA's!


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

BBFlinger said:


> > where was that dog you trained???????
> 
> 
> Gunrunner, do you have a dog?


I've got a dog or two.....
Why do you ask?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> where was that dog you trained???????
> quote]
> 
> I never said my dog was well trained. I trained her my self and she was my first time training a dog. she does what I need her to do. go get my ducks and find the ones that she can that go down in the phrag.you cant find all of the ducks that go down in the phrag even if you have the best dam dog out there. Thats some bad stuff


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > where was that dog you trained???????
> ...


I'm just saying that a dog has a much better chance of finding a duck in the frag than you or I do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > gunrunner said:
> ...


true they can smell a hell alot better then me. If we go there again I might take her and see what happens.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> true they can smell a hell alot better then me.


See we can agree on something from time to time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > true they can smell a hell alot better then me.
> ...


Yes we can.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Yes we can.


Maybe we should have a team "throw down"??????
Except we don't have barrel stickers, o well it was just a thought!!! :shock:


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

The only reason I ask if you have a dog is.....Have you ever experienced the, for lack of better words, THRILL of trying to get your dog out of an icehole when they break through during the first part of freeze up. I never take my dog unless the ice is thick enough that it can supprt me. I have watched two dogs fight to get out of the holes they have made chasing ducks on the ice. One did not make it and the other one only made it because some guy on the dike jumped into the icy waters to help. Both dogs became exhausted very fast. 

I agree with both of you on the dogs can find them better than you or I ever could. But I still would rather have a lost duck than come home without my dog. Oh yeah, my dog can swim **** good :!:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BBFlinger said:


> . But I still would rather have a lost duck than come home without my dog. quote]
> 
> Yea my dog means more to me then a duck does. that why when it does freeze up I dont take her any more.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[quote="gunrunnerMaybe we should have a team "throw down"??????
[/quote]

There no need for that. but if you want one go right a head and start and we will show up some time ont know when. have fun


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

No one is saying that anyone wants to lose a dog. I hunt my dogs on the ice and have participated in the dragging a dog out of an ice hole to save it, so I get it. I just think hunting next to the tall thick stuff without a dog is asking for the problem of losing birds.


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

And thats why I shoot them out in front and kill them dead  Like to watch them slide into my blind. :wink:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

BBFlinger said:


> And thats why I shoot them out in front and kill them dead  Like to watch them slide into my blind. :wink:


See I can agree with a couple of team people..... :lol:


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not on a team am I? :wink: They wont let me


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

BBFlinger said:


> I'm not on a team am I? :wink: They wont let me


If yoou fill out the application and get approved you may be able to join our team?


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

What application? I've always wanted to be on a team. Maybe I can get an early Christmas present :wink: Check out my signature line


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

Can I join your team, I have a dog.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Gunrunner... I also am a member of your team, just cracked a new bottle last night


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

357bob said:


> Gunrunner... I also am a member of your team, just cracked a new bottle last night


The problem is, it is opening a bag of potato chips, you can't stop with one and by the time you realize it, you need a new bottle....
Welcome aboard!!!!!!


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

What Gunrunner hasn't told you is I'm the president of Team Crown Royal. Web site coming soon. Cool stuff,gun barrel stickers, bumper stickers, window stickers, stickers for your kennels.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i just dont understand why all the hasel to jump this guys ship over not finding a bird or two. it just doesnt make sense to do that. not finding a bird is part of waterfowling. wether you have a dog or not. making the attempt to look for the bird is what is important here. all this dog no dog find no find stuff is just lame...wait wasnt that a team name or something? j/k

good shoot dkhntrdstn, you just need to post some pics. thats what make story threads worth the read. oh and the B&M that comes with it :wink: i've been known to throw a little mud myself, but it just doesnt make this an enjoyable place.

Surf n turf, lighten up man! relax, take a deep breath its going to be ok.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a pic that fowlmouth took. I have one of the cinnaman teal. got to take it off the camra soon as i do that I will post it up.If you guys want to bash me on my spelling go right a head have add it.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice birds Dustin. Don't sweat the B&Ming. They are just jealous or lame or both. No need for that kind of bad mouthing on here. Enjoy the story and pic's or move on. Get off your high horses. I am sure you guy's have never lost a bird huh? 

Good shooting and hope to see that cinnamon teal real soon! I have seen a couple over the last few days that were awesome! Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks.Yea I should have not went down to his leave but it get old and it hit me bad that day. I will try to get it up tonight. It a dam pretty bird. o yea Tex it will be coming to you and no i did not shoot it. I wish I did.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Very nice birds Dustin. Don't sweat the B&Ming. They are just jealous or lame or both. No need for that kind of bad mouthing on here. Enjoy the story and pic's or move on. Get off your high horses. I am sure you guy's have never lost a bird huh?


Relax it is nothing personal against Dustin, maybe it is just Jealousy that can't be contained.
Nice shoot Dustin!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good job dkhntrdstn and good attitude.I think the guys giving you a hard time are just jealous because you get out and hunt more than they do.You know the saying misery enjoys company.I too have a dog and she is my first and not as well trained as some guys dogs but I think she does pretty good considering she is hadicapped by her master.I would be willing to bet you lose alot less birds with your dog than you did without her I know I lose alot less. I think these guys that get on here and harass others about their trips but very seldom post about their own trips are undercover peta agents.As far as the spelling goes don't worry about it dude I have never been unable to figure out what you meant I just figured you were typing really fast so you could get ready to go back out in the marsh. I would hunt with you anytime and you trolls that never have anything positive to say all I can say is someone needs to give you a big old wedgie in your waders oh yeah you don't need those to sit at your keyboard.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I think these guys that get on here and harass others about their trips but very seldom post about their own trips are undercover peta agents


O hell you have it all figured out. But for the record i do get out and hunt a few times each season.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Gunrunner,

I am pretty relaxed. I guess I don't understand putting guy's down?? Must be a personality thing. No sleep lost on my end. Good luck on the marsh, er ice! 

Dustin, 

Good choice on Tex. He does dang good work! I bet you wish it was your bird huh? I want a good cinnamon teal as well. Maybe someday!

Chad


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Gunrunner,
> 
> I am pretty relaxed. I guess I don't understand putting guy's down?? Must be a personality thing. No sleep lost on my end. Good luck on the marsh, er ice!
> 
> ...


thansk luv2fsh&hnt for the kind words.Chad Yea I wish that was my bird I missed one way early in the year. They are pretty birds. I will be after one for the rest of the season to go on the wall. Heck yea tex does a dam good job.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I think these guys that get on here and harass others about their trips but very seldom post about their own trips are undercover peta agents
> ...


Geez did I hit a nerv?


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice teal in the picture! That is one of the birds on my list to get for the wall. Nice Job. 

BugBuilder


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

three of those teal could have gone on the wall they where full plumage. pretty teal. love shooting them this late in the year.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

gunrunner said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I think these guys that get on here and harass others about their trips but very seldom post about their own trips are undercover peta agents
> ...


Well at least gunrunner is willing to admit that he is one of the NEGS that make this such a _*"JOY"*_ to participate in, note how he was the first and so far ONLY one to respond to the dig about negativity and being a peta agent?

Good job gunrunner, way to take responsibilty for yourself. (seriously)
Too bad that you have to be such a downer. :roll: 
That is of course assuming ( :shock: ) that you realized you were admitting it when you responded.

Several other guys on here could follow your example. AND THEN FIND SOMEWHERE ELSE TO TRY AND BULLY PEOPLE! :twisted:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I think the real problem with losing a bird is if it is counted in the limit or not. Most of guys on here, I feel, would count their lost birds and make an effort to find them.

This shouldn't be a bash on anyone fest, most of us, if not all of us, have lost birds. I have. THERE, I said it! I count mine as part of my bag. If someone loses a bird, **** happens. I believe the law requires you to make an effort to retrieve, so do it, and everyone will be cool.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is the cinnoman teal.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_**** dustin_.....*NICE Cinny* Congrats man! 8)

...wish i had the time to mount him up for you :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> _**** dustin_.....*NICE Cinny* Congrats man! 8)
> 
> ...wish i had the time to mount him up for you :|


He not mine. it desert setter bird. I wish it was mine it would be at the tax right now. I still got time to get me one.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> Good job gunrunner, way to take responsibilty for yourself. (seriously)
> Too bad that you have to be such a downer. :roll:
> That is of course assuming ( :shock: ) that you realized you were admitting it when you responded.


I never admit to anything!!! DENY, DENY,DENY!!!!!! :roll: 
And come on now I'm not really such a downer. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

gunrunner said:


> Artoxx said:
> 
> 
> > Good job gunrunner, way to take responsibilty for yourself. (seriously)
> ...


 -O|o- MY turn. hehe -O|o-

Just kiddin around, all you guys that wanna slam people just need to relax and enjoy this. 
How many places can you go and talk to people who are JUST LIKE YOU ( :shock: ) in more ways than they are not. :?:

We have plenty of enemies out there in the world without jumping all over people who should be our friends. Or at the very least NOT our enemies. _(O)_

You wanna slam people for their screwed up beliefs and personal habits, go over to the political forum. That is what politics was created for. :mrgreen:


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

If your serious about not losing birds you should use lead shot. IT realy packs a whollup!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Way to find the birds. Sounds like a fun hunt.

Shane


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not going to judge what anyone else does but I'll tell you my story. When I started hunting it took me exactly 1 trip without a dog to decide I had to get one of my own. I had a deposit down on a pup before the season was over. As it stands now I don't think I would hunt ducks without a dog. Why? I HATE LOSING BIRDS! We all know it is very easy for that to happen even if you blast them right in the decoys sometimes they still manage to fly off before dropping into the thick stuff. Maybe I'm just lucky but I can count on one hand the number of ducks I've lost since getting my pup and that's with a few fingers missing. I know for a fact that I would have lost many more and wasted much time looking for birds without her. For me the dog is half of the fun. There was one day this year when we had planned to duck hunt but she wasn't feeling well. What did we do? We went rabbit hunting.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

The numbers of birds I lost before I got my own dog were not exactly huge, but one is too many to feel good about.

Unfortunately, even with a dog who does a wonderful job of finding them, we have still lost some birds. Two that I shot so far this year in fact.  :x 

On the other hand, my dog has this thing for wandering around while we walk the dike or hike the marsh, and I cannot even begin to count the numbers of birds that he has found and brought me that were not even mine. :shock: 

Most of them wounded or crippled and still functional, but doomed to die eventually. Quite a few that were dead but fresh. Rarely a bird that was dead and had been for too long. These are usually birds that I spot clear out in the lake and send him after. When he gets them back to me he just looks disgusted and drops them as soon as he gets to shore. :wink: 
So I think I am running on the plus side for losses versus finds. 
Yesterday, he brought me a coot that some irresponsible assbag had shot but not retrieved, and later made a ten minute search and find for a GW Teal in some of the thickest frag I have ever seen, all folded over and snowed on, and ended up having to climb up on TOP of the frag piles to get to the bird. Most of the dogs I have hunted with over the years would not have even thought about looking on the second story.  
Not at all displeased about that. :wink: 

A few weeks ago at FB he chased a gadwall that yodey44 wing tipped nearly 400 yards as the crow flies, out into the lake and was so far away that I was not even sure whether I was still seeing him or not. 

**** bird was diving on him and he just never got close enough in the deep water. Shallow enough to run, he would have had it in two or three tries.
Keep in mind that this was a go twelve feet north, go six feet west, go ten feet east, go ten feet north, and repeat 4000 times.

So his actual attempt was probably closer to a mile of actual travel out and back :shock: , swimming most of the time, and trying to catch that silly bird every time it would surface. *OOO* //dog// 

Sadly, that is one of the birds on the lost column for this year (NOT MINE! :mrgreen: ), he never managed to catch it and was so far away that I have no idea what eventually stopped him, maybe sheer exhaustion. 

But opening weekend he went out and got me a nice little pintail that someone had crippled and not recovered, so MY net loss for the year so far is one bird. And I am STILL NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT! :x


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I cant believe I couldnt provoke any capital letters with the lead coment. looks like people dislike team names wors than shady hunting tactics.


----------

